# Manton and Smith project



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 23, 2018)

Got this Nonpareil badged M & S recently from @THEGOLDENGREEK, knew I wanted it when when I seen it posted as a fresh find. Contacted him and we made a deal. George is a real stand-up dude and I wouldn’t hesitate to deal with again. Gonna give it an acid bath and see what happens.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 23, 2018)

Got the tank open, has some unusual clips I had to take off to get the tank all the way off.



The old batteries were still there, plus some dirt dauber nests. I’m glad the batteries didn’t leak and eat through the tank. Just has a little spot that rusted through a bit. 



 

 

 

Got it apart, it put up a good fight, but I won. Had to cut off 2 fender mounting screws, but no big deal.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm glad your about to clean it, can't wait to see it when your done with it! Enjoy it riding it. Do the batteries have a year on it?


----------



## ADVHOG (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice looking bike Rusty!

Can't wait to see how it does in the bath...I'm about to do one myself.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 24, 2018)

Got it soaking.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Go to it soaking.View attachment 794482



Gonna have to change your name "Rusty"


----------



## Scribble (Apr 24, 2018)

Can't wait to see it after the bath, I've got a bike in similar condition and I really want to OA dip it.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 25, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the results! I personally have never done one in OA.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 25, 2018)

Well, took it out and here’s the results. Turned burgundy and pink, lol. The darts came through ok, but definitely pinkish.

 



Badge came out nice!

 

 

 

Tank kinda reminds me of a hot dog weenie.



Satisfied with the wheels, they turned out nice. 




Some of the better red paint that was under the rack started to peel a little. Maybe left it too long or mixed it too strong.


----------

